# SLP



## fishinsmymistress

Well I'd like to say I'm a bada$$ fisherman, but we know that's not true. Got down to SLP, bay side on the island at about 0530. We were free lining shrimp and only caught 2 sheep's and 2 whiting. Fed the rest that didn't want the hook. 2 guys about 150 yds to our right caught a couple keeper specs. Wish I had better news for y'all. Come on 70? water...dang I was cold this morning.


----------



## wadeking14

Man that guy may have been me I free lined shrimp here the past two months there figuring that spot out. I limited out one weekend two days in a row


----------



## wadeking14

I also catch flounder almost every trip there as well catching my biggest flounder to date there it was 24 inches. Sheepshead and whitting are thick right now as well as sand trout starting to show up


----------



## mortarman75p

I think I've run into you before wadeking


----------



## wadeking14

Possibly I'll be there tomorrow bright and dark lol


----------



## 56Jeff

*fishing*

Im going to be camping there at SLP park next weekend..Its been a while since I wade fished. Can I get some hints on where NOT to wade? deep holes and stuff that is dangerous?

feel free to PM me if you like.
Jeffrey


----------



## Sgrem

Don't wade anywhere within 1/4 mile of the bridge. And where a PFD if within 1 mile of the bridge.


----------



## mortarman75p

I'll be there around six. I'm the guy with the four door 4x4 Silverado. DV Purple Heart plates.


----------



## mortarman75p

Another great day of fishing. The freezer is getting full!


----------



## letsgofishing07

I'm heading out there Saturday to wade the bay side. I drive a 2wd truck do you think I can make it down the trails to get to the bay side? Not trying to go in blind and get stuck.


----------



## wadeking14

The past two weekends I have limited on trout and even hit a nice slam last weekend only missing one red and three flounder for the grand slam 

I'm pushing for sat and Sunday to wade and gig see what happens I'll be solo


----------



## jd.marshall

letsgofishing07 said:


> I'm heading out there Saturday to wade the bay side. I drive a 2wd truck do you think I can make it down the trails to get to the bay side? Not trying to go in blind and get stuck.


This is what I have done recently to get our to SLP for wading. Any 2wd truck/SUV/or wagon can make it but test any water for depth first


----------



## ROBOWADER

What is the bottom like wading there?


----------



## jd.marshall

hard sand to a little mud, depending where you are lined up along the gut


----------



## letsgofishing07

This is what I have done recently to get our to SLP for wading. Any 2wd truck/SUV/or wagon can make it but test any water for depth first[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info and map hoping to be out there Saturday afternoon weather permitting


----------



## 56Jeff

What are you throwing? live Shrimp?


----------



## letsgofishing07

I'm gonna throw live shrimp and some plastics maybe even go to the bridge and throw some crabs out and try to catch the bulls


----------



## mortarman75p

I'll be out there again free lining shrimp. Hopefully the weather holds


----------



## Walk'n Spooks

Reds and Flounder in SLP this weekend for me and my buddies using vudoo and popping corks


----------



## letsgofishing07

See you out there I'm gonna try plastics and my buddy is gonna throw live shrimp. Well that is if the trails dry our enough to get a 2wd back there to the bay side


----------

